# My son's first waterfowl hunt



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Saturday was my son's first waterfowl hunt ever. He isn't old enough to hunt yet but he just tagged along with dad. We only harvested one bird but having him out there to share that and have that new experience was well worth it. I really encourage all if you can to get the youth involved in hunting or just being outdoors because if you don't who will. I attached a couple of our pictures. Have a great season everyone...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer: Glad you got him out there! His smile says it all!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

You bet. All he says now is "when are we going again" sounds just like dad lol...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Too bad you did not have all your decoys out. I bet you would have had birds all over you!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job bud! I agree, there is something special about getting your kids out and seeing them grow the passion that you have for the sport.

Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Too bad you did not have all your decoys out. I bet you would have had birds all over you!!


Yeah your right... I only had a dozen shells for that hunt...


----------



## shareyourgum (Sep 26, 2008)

How cute is that? The bird is bigger then your son.  
It looks like he loved it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great pics - looks like you have a new hunting buddy!


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Fantastic! I'd take that smile over a limit any day!


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice to see kids out. Wont be long and your equipment costs will double :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

This was my son's first ever hunting trip as well. This was Mizzu's early season. We didn't do to bad with three. Boy did he have fun after I shot the first one couldn't get him to be quite after that. He did much better the second day though. Sure was fun seeing the smile on his face.
































Here is also a pic of my trailer finished for those of you that have been on the trailer forum. The last pic the goose he is holding up was the small one the other one was much bigger.
Hope you enjoy.

Sean


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

haha i love his face in the first pic!


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Absolutely Awesome..................nice to see the next generation. 

Wish I had a little one to share this experience with. This is something neither of you ever forget. Priceless!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, you should have seen him Sunday. The first goose I shot I just broke its wing and the goose was running around. I kept the dog back and watched him chase it for alittle bit just so he could have fun. Wish I had a video camera. On saturday we had a flock of 15 come right in our face, I did some lousy shooting and that was the first time he had been around a gun going off. Man was it funny listening to him, he's only three but he would start talking followed by a boom, boom (making the gun noise) it was so hilarious :rollin: . Oh the memories will last forever. Can't wait when we get into more geese. Thanks for letting me share.

Sean


----------

